# Springfield Armory servers ties with Dick's Sporting Goods!



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I just got an email hit from Springfield.



> GENESEO, IL, (05/03/18) - Springfield Armory is severing ties with Dick's Sporting Goods and its subsidiary, Field & Stream, in response to their hiring a group for anti-Second Amendment lobbying.
> 
> This latest action follows Dick's Sporting Goods' decision to remove and destroy all modern sporting rifles (MSR) from their inventory. In addition, they have denied Second Amendment rights to Americans under the age of 21. We at Springfield Armory believe that all law abiding American citizens of adult age are guaranteed this sacred right under our Constitution.
> 
> It is clear where Dick's Sporting Goods and its subsidiary, Field & Stream, stand on the Second Amendment, and we want to be clear about our message in response. Their position runs counter to what we stand for as a company. At Springfield Armory, we believe in the right and principles fought for and secured by American patriots and our founding forefathers, without question. We will not accept Dick's Sporting Goods' continued attempts to deny Second Amendment freedoms to our fellow Americans.


If I can pull a link, or if someone else finds one, it shall be added.

It's about damn time these companies started taking a stand.
First Hornady sticks it to NY, and now Springfield.
Personally, I love it!
The other side wants boycotts? We'll show you boycotts.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This one is for Barrett firearms.

Barrett will not sell to CA... BEST IDEA EVER!!! [Archive] - Calguns.net


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992156658787905543%5B


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I did not know field and stream was part of Dick’s. Spread the word and see if they go down and how far down. You can not give your money to those who would steal and deny your God given Liberty.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

[email protected] dicks!


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Springfield Armory is still in my doghouse for their own lobbying games here in IL. They have been behaving since they got caught, but I still don't think they are even close to making amends with the citizens of this (communist) state.


----------



## Historyjunkie (Oct 13, 2014)

White Shadow said:


> Springfield Armory is still in my doghouse for their own lobbying games here in IL. They have been behaving since they got caught, but I still don't think they are even close to making amends with the citizens of this (communist) state.


I agree with all that. They're just trying to get people to forget that they were ready to sell out the gun owners and gun dealers of Illinois.

Unfortunately I'm stuck here too.

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I was in Academy the other day, you know, just wondering around aimlessly around the gun counter, when I struck up a conversation with one of the guys behind the counter. So happens "Dick's" s just opened a beautiful big new store across the freeway from them and that he told me I wouldn't believe the number of his customers that told him they would never step foot in that store. I agreed and told him the same. Academy's business is booming he said. I wonder who will move in there once "Dick's" goes belly up. It really is a nice store front in a great location.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You can not give your money to those who would steal and deny your God given Liberty. THIS!!!! We have the innate desire to defend and protect ourselves with any means necessary. How the heck can any government think they can pass any law to suppress what is in our being from our time of birth is beyond me! They will have hell to pay!! @Camel923


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Springfield Armory Completely Cuts Off Dick?s ? Concealed Nation


I wonder if, whoever wrote that article actually had somebody proof read it before they posted it... A title like "Springfield cuts off Dicks" definitely grabbed my attention, but not in a good way for an early Friday morning.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Inor said:


> I wonder if, whoever wrote that article actually had somebody proof read it before they posted it... A title like "Springfield cuts off Dicks" definitely grabbed my attention, but not in a good way for an early Friday morning.


Yeah, I thought that was rather humorous myself. I wonder if the title was intentional.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good on Springfield Armory!

I vow to do my best to support Locally Owned Independent Gun Dealers!:vs_shake:


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Good on Springfield Armory!
> 
> I vow to do my best to support Locally Owned Independent Gun Dealers!:vs_shake:


I'll support bubba/daiquan all DAY!!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I just got an email hit from Springfield.
> 
> If I can pull a link, or if someone else finds one, it shall be added.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see a campaign that targets all the ammo and fire arm manufactures encouraging them to boycott and stop selling to places like Dicks, CA and NY. Could be social media or a massive letter writing campaign. I own but SA and SW. Guess which I'd buy next.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am most pleased with my Springfield 1911's!
SALUTE!
https://www.springfield-armory.com/1911-series/


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It may never see the upward climb of the food chain, . . . but today I had to be in the vicinity of Dicks in Columbus, Ohio.

Marched into the front door (surprisingly few folks for a busy Sat morning) and straight to the two checkout clerks.

I motioned for them to both come over and announced that I could spend a sizable amount of money there this year, . . . but will never spend one dime because of the decisions made by the owners.

They both looked at me like "Huh???"

Turned and walked out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Hey! The left wants to boycott. I say turnabout is fair play.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I was in Academy the other day, you know, just wondering around aimlessly around the gun counter, when I struck up a conversation with one of the guys behind the counter. So happens "Dick's" s just opened a beautiful big new store across the freeway from them and that he told me I wouldn't believe the number of his customers that told him they would never step foot in that store. I agreed and told him the same. Academy's business is booming he said. I wonder who will move in there once "Dick's" goes belly up. It really is a nice store front in a great location.


Dicks opened a brand new store at Tyrone Mall, in St Pete, it is in a great location. Maybe Academy will end up with it, if Dicks goes bankrupt. I can dream can't I?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Just heard "MOSSBERG CUTS OFF DICK'S " as well!....This also covers their Field and Stream Store's!


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

SGT E said:


> Just heard "MOSSBERG CUTS OFF DICK'S " as well!....This also covers their Field and Stream Store's!


I love your phraseology. :vs_lol:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Just heard "MOSSBERG CUTS OFF DICK'S " as well!....This also covers their Field and Stream Store's!


Found an article about it, and it includes a mention of the Hi-Point manufacturer too.
https://townhall.com/notebook/bethb...sever-ties-with-sporting-goods-chain-n2479170



> Mossberg will no longer accept future orders from Dick's Sporting Goods or Field & Stream, a subsidiary of Dick's. The manufacturer is also reviewing any current contractual obligations they have with Dick's.
> 
> "It has come to our attention that Dick's Sporting Goods recently hired lobbyists on Capitol Hill to promote additional gun control," Iver Mossberg, Chief Executive Officer of O.F. Mossberg & Sons, said in a statement. "Make no mistake, Mossberg is a staunch supporter of the U.S. Constitution and our Second Amendment rights, and we fully disagree with Dick's Sporting Goods' recent anti-Second Amendment actions."
> 
> ...


As fugly as they are, I might just have to pick up a Hi-Point in support of their decision. I will fervently deny any accusations of doing so, however. :tango_face_grin:


----------

